# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [Office 365] liste de distribution a plus de 20 membres

## jeremymau

Bonjour,

je veux crer une liste de distribution sous office 365 contenant l'ensemble de mes utilisateurs (80) mais les listes sont limites  20 membres, comment puis-je faire*

Merci d'avance

cordialement

jeremy

----------

